

LG Display Develops Quad HD LCD Panel for Smartphones - pdknsk
http://lgdnewsroom.com/press_releases/2734

======
pdknsk
Whoever edited the title did a poor job. It was submitted as "LG Display
Develops 538ppi (2560x1440 at 5.5-inch) AH-IPS Panel for Smartphones" to
present all the important information at once. I don't know why the moderator
prefers the marketing term used by LG.

------
s_baby
But what's the point? Can I really tell the difference past "retina display"
density?

